# 4.2 Camera Ported



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

http://androidcentral.com/android-42-gallery-and-camera-ported-galaxy-nexus

I'm not sure if this will work on our phone.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I used same steps and I'm on aokp build sphere cam FC seems snappy but don't have many things to take pics of in the middle of the night.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

Same as above. Can't wait until its fully functional.

Sent from my Cocaine White S3


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

DId we ever get the TW camera ported for AOSP?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> DId we ever get the TW camera ported for AOSP?


Something well probably never see

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anybody tried the update?

sent from my aokp'd sg3


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Once photo sphere is up and working I'm all over it!


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

yep Im in on this also.


----------



## sandhuatrw (Sep 7, 2011)

I followed the steps:
1. Copied apk to system/apps, set perms
2. Extracted both libzips and copied libs to system/libs, set perms.
3. Rebooted

On reboot, it said updating Android and optimizing one app. But now I don't see any camera or gallery app. What did I miss? Thanks!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i just flashed the zip via TWRP, and i don't even have a photo sphere option lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> i just flashed the zip via TWRP, and i don't even have a photo sphere option lol


Are you in the right camera app? I only ask cause I've read people say they have 2 cameras and 2 gallerys and they opened the original camera which is why they were missing the new stuff.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Are you in the right camera app? I only ask cause I've read people say they have 2 cameras and 2 gallerys and they opened the original camera which is why they were missing the new stuff.


right now i have no camera no gallery app at all, this after renaming gallery2.apk to gallery2.bak 
and then flashing the zip file on android 
* camera42_patched.zip *

any ideas?


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had it working on my device earlier for about an hour... then it started force closing every time I take a picture. Since then I have wiped system, tried another rom, tried different install methods, all with the same result. As soon as I take a photo, the app freezes and then won't let me "connect to camera" with it or any other camera app. I have been looking for an .odex file to delete, but I can't find it. It's a drag because it was really sweet when it was working.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

same here, worked for a few pics then it froze and can not connect to camera, im really looking forward to the day where i can use it as needed


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Same as the two above me. Additionally, did any one experience straight battery rapage when installed? I went from 100 to 0 in two hours after installing...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

The links here are supposed to be patched for non-nexus devices. I guess viewing the spheres is still borked tho

http://www.androidpo...g-photo-sphere/

Edit: I haven't tried it. I don't really care to until it's fully working. Just passing it along...


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

i got panorama working and 360 panorama working from following this post, note some of the DB links are raped so...may not all work. this is AWESOME! 4.2 camera with missing .lib files


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm going to disable camera this time in addition to gallery. Rendered gallery2.apk useless before flashing last time. Didn't do anything to camera.apk (not sure why) but it got replaced anyways.

Since the new gallery comes packed with the camera, I'm going to try it a different way and see what happens. If anyone gives a shit. LOL.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I found a zip from Xda that works great. Been playing with Photo Sphere, no issues so far. Here's a 180 degree shot I took earlier.










- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

DURP!!!!!!

I'm on 4.1.2. Camera is packed in gallery. Never noticed! Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm gonna leave this alone til source is out.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> i'm gonna leave this alone til source is out.


Ditto. Done messing with it. Headache.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

like wise.. headache


----------



## sandhuatrw (Sep 7, 2011)

I restored the original libs, and the original gallery apk. But can't get camera back









Got gallery by installing the older gallery that includes Picasa integration.

How do I get camera back? Already tried installing the gallery apk from the cm10 zip file.

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

u can dirty flash your ROM over again


----------



## sandhuatrw (Sep 7, 2011)

puk3n said:


> u can dirty flash your ROM over again


What is dirty flash? Will I lose data and configurations?

Never mind, found the answer. Will probably wait a day or two and flash the latest nightly.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

On liquid with this everything works except viewing the globe ones.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've had no luck with liquid and cm


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Go back to the Android Police link I posted earlier. AP claims to have everything working now.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I did its patched v2 stillnoluck


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Everything is working for me. I flashed the camera&keyboard file. Disabled the 4.1 camera in apps for now.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1964726

Edit: I'm on CM10, International S3. This is in the i9300 sub-forum, so idk if this will work for the U.S. variants


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

didn'twork


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> didn'twork


Maybe here? Posted in the VZW S3 sub-forum

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1965720


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

So what's the consensus on this mod? Is it functional enough to be worth using? Do you have to delete the existing camera apk to make it work? Any other tips?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> So what's the consensus on this mod? Is it functional enough to be worth using? Do you have to delete the existing camera apk to make it work? Any other tips?


It seems to be hit or mostly miss in every thread that I've seen.

It works perfectly for me, but I'm on an International S3 with CM10. I just disabled the 4.1 camera app in settings > apps. I don't think it was necessary to disable it, I just didn't want to look at 2 camera/gallery apps.

There are 4 links in this thread. Just backup your ROM & flash/mod away, if you really want to try it.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone else have it fc when trying to take a regular picture then giving the error "cannot connect to camera until reboot?

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

It was working perfectly for me yesterday. Today, I get cannot connect to camera error


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Anyone else have it fc when trying to take a regular picture then giving the error "cannot connect to camera until reboot?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535


Yes.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

Notice something about the camera today. If you tap to allow the camera to focus you can take multiple pictures fine,however, if you do not tap to focus the camera will freeze.

Can anyone else confirm this?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## countryboy092782 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've got the 4.2 camera on my T- Mo SGS3 fully working.


----------



## countryboy092782 (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is a bit of proof.


----------



## countryboy092782 (Oct 6, 2012)

Well apparently all my pics are too large to upload.......I'll keep workin' at it


----------



## juancaperez2000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Marcismo55 said:


> Notice something about the camera today. If you tap to allow the camera to focus you can take multiple pictures fine,however, if you do not tap to focus the camera will freeze.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Me 2









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

as much as I appreciate the porting work, I wanna be the one to point out that in ten days the Nexus 4 hits the shelves, and probably about a week after that 4.2 will be pushed to AOSP and we'll all get to enjoy the glory


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

juancaperez2000 said:


> Me 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least we know how to avoid locking the camera up.

Looking forward to 4.2 hitting AOSP though









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandhuatrw (Sep 7, 2011)

sandhuatrw said:


> What is dirty flash? Will I lose data and configurations?
> 
> Never mind, found the answer. Will probably wait a day or two and flash the latest nightly.


Flashed the 11/04 nightly but still no camera!! Where did it go?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

Marcismo55 said:


> Notice something about the camera today. If you tap to allow the camera to focus you can take multiple pictures fine,however, if you do not tap to focus the camera will freeze.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Same here, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

sandhuatrw said:


> Flashed the 11/04 nightly but still no camera!! Where did it go?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


camera comes in the gapps package not the rom. the new 4.2 gapps is out just google it then flash. working great on my gs3 running liquid r7


----------

